# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  معاني مفعلة بفتح العين

## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

معاني مفعلة بفتح العين



*أبو عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري*






*جاءت صيغة المفعَلة بفتح العين في المثال بمعنى الاسم مثل الموهبة، وهي نقرة في الجبل يستنقع فيها الماء,, قال الشاعر متغزلا:* 
*ولفُوكِ أشهى لو يحل لنا*
*من ماء موهبةٍ على شهدِ*
*وجاءت اسما للمكان مثل الموقعة، وهي الموضع الذي يقع عليه الطائر,, وجاءت الميسرة اسما لحال اليسر والسعة كما في قوله تعالى: فنظرة إلى ميسرة سورة البقرة/280 ؛ فهي اسم زمان,*
*وجاءت اسما لمكان يوصف بأنه أيسر نقيض أيمن,, وكذلك الميمنة نقيض الميسرة,*
*وذكر الفارابي أن الميسرة بضم السين لغة 1*
*ووردت المثابة اسم مكان للموضع الذي يثاب اليه,, ومثل ذلك المناحة، ومعاذة، ومنارة، ومجازة، ومداسة، والمسافة؛ لأنها مكان السوف,, قال الفارابي: المسافة البعد، وأصلها من السوف، وهو الشم 2*
*وتأتي اسما بحتا يلحظ فيه أن الأصل وصف المكان مثل المحارة اسما للصدفة؛ لأنها مكان للدر يحار فيه,*
*وتأتي اسم زمان مثل المجاعة والمخافة، وفسرهما الفارابي بما يشعر أنهما بمعنى المصدر، فقال: الجوع، والخوف,, كما فسر المذاقة بالذَّوق والذَّواق- بالواو المفتوحة المخففة-، وكلاهما مصدران عند الكافة القائلين بتعدد المصادر,*
*وجاءت اسما للمفردة المؤنثة مثل مقالة مؤنث مقال,, والمحقق أنها اسم مكان لما يجمع قولا كثيرا، ثم أطلقت على القول ذاته,*
*وفسرت مرادفة للمصدر، وهذا يعني انها مصدر مثل المعابة بمعنى العيب، والملامة بمعنى اللوم,*
*وفسرت باسم الفاعل مثل المغالة بمعنى الغائلة,*
*قال أبوعبدالرحمن: ولتحقيق كل ذلك مناسبة تأتي إن شاء الله,*
*وجاءت المروحة اسما للمكان الذي تخترقه الريح كما قال الشاعر- ونسب لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، ولعله تمثل به:*
*كأن راكبها غصن بمروحة*
*إذا تدلت به أو شارب ثمل*
*وتطلق على آلة الترويح من الخيش قديما، ومن الآلة الكهربائية حديثا,*
*وذكر الفارابي المشورة بفتح الواو لغة في سكونها3,*
*وكثرة الشراب سبب للبول؛ فكأنه مكانه، فوصف بأنه مبولة,*
*ويقال للجماعة من الشيوخ مشيخة؛ فكأن اجتماعهم مكان للشيخة,*
*ومن اسم المكان: هذا الشراب مطيبة للنفس، وهذا الأمر مهيبة له,*
*والمشتاة فسرت بالشتاء، وإنما هي مكان الاقامة في الشتاء،والمنحاة مكان اتجاه السانية من مكان الى مكان,, ومثله: هذا مثراة للمال، وهذا الأمر محراة ومقمنة لذلك الأمر، وهذا الذنب مقساة للقلب، وهذه الطاعة مرضاة للرب، ومدعاة فلان مكان ندوته أو وليمته، والصيد مسلاة للهم,*
*وكون المسعاة واحدة المساعي لا يخرجها عن اسم المكان؛ لأن الأصل مكان كثر فيه السعي، والمساعي جمع لما دل على كثرة السعي، وهو المسعاة، ولكنه أطلق مجازا على ذات السعي دون مكانه,*
*ومن أسماء الذوات المثناة، وهو الحبل,, وذلك مجاز، والأصل اسم مكان، لأن الحبل مكان للثني,, وفسرت المغناة بالإغناء في قولهم: أغنيت عنك مغناة فلان,, وذلك مجاز، والأصل فعلٌ كان مكانا لغناء كثير,*
*وذكر الفارابي ان معنى الشيء ومعناته واحد4,*
*والمحواة- من اللفيف - أرض ذات حيات، والمهواة مكان الهويِّ بين جبلين,*
*ومن المهموز المأربة مكان الحاجة، والمأسدة ذات أسد، والمأبلة ذات إبل,*
*وقال الفارابي المأثرة لغة في المأثرة بضم الثاء، وكذلك المأكلة5,*
*والمأكمة اسم للعجيزة,, والأصل مكان الأكمة، ثم أطلق على الأكمة ذاتها مجازا، وعلى العجيزة مجازا ثانيا عن طريق التشبيه,*
*ومأتاته من كذا بمعنى مكان إتيانه,*
*والمسألة مكان السؤال والأسئلة، ثم أطلقت على جواب السؤال، وعلى ذات الحكم الواحد,*
*والمذأبة ذات الذئاب، والمرآة مكان الرؤية، والمربأة المرقبة، والمقثأة موضع القثاء، والمباءة المحلة، والمسآة نقيض المسرة,*
*قال أبوعبدالرحمن: هذه نماذج كافية إن شاء الله,, وأما تأصيل العلماء لمعنى هذه الصيغة؛ فقال الدكتور فاضل السامرائي: تجيء المفعلة لسبب الفعل كقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: الولد مبخلة مجبنة محزنة,, ومنه قولهم: ترك العشاء مهرمة,, أي مدعاة الى الهرم,*
*وقيل: بل تأتي لسبب كثرة الفعل فقوله: الولد مجبنة مبخلة، يدل على سبب كثرة الجبن والبخل 6,*
*ولما عرف الدكتور اسمي الزمان والمكان، وذكر قاعدتهما، ومثل لهما: ذكر ما جاء على أوزانهما وهو لا يحمل مدلول الزمان والمكان 7,, ثم قال: وكذا ما دخلته التاء نحو المقبرة والمزرعة والمدرسة والمشربة؛ فإن هذه تطلق على أماكن مخصوصة ولا يراد بها موضع الفعل عموما فالمقبرة مكان مخصوص وليست اسما لكل مكان يقبر فيه,, أي يدفن: إذ لا يقال لمدفن شخص واحد مقبرة، ولو أريد ذلك لقيل مَقبَر على القياس، فإن موضع الفعل يجري على القياس,*
*وكذا المزرعة فهي اسم لمكان مخصوص إذ لا يقال لموضع زرع نبتة واحدة مزرعة، بل يقال: مزرَع على القياس,, ونحوه المدرسة فإنها بناية مخصوصة لهذا الغرض، ولا يقال لمكان حصول الفعل عموما مدرسة، بل يقال له مَدرَس؛ فإنك إذا قمت بفعل الدرس في مكان ما لا يسمى ذلك مدرسة بل يسمى مدرسا,*
*وكذا المشربة ليست اسما لكل موضع يشرب فيه الماء ويجري، إنما هو اسم لهذا الموضع المخصوص، وهو الغرفة أو الأرض المخصوصة بكونها ارضا لينة دائمة النبات,, ولو أريد موضع الشرب عموما لقيل مشرَب على القياس,*
*وكذا المسرُبة وهي الشعر المهدول في الصدر، وفي السرة: فبمنزلة المشرفة,, لم ترد مصدرا، ولا موضعا لفعل، وإنما هو اسم مخط الشعر في الصدر، وكذلك المأثرة والمكرمة والمأدبة، فاتضح ان التغيير إنما هو للتغيير في المعنى,, جاء في شرح الرضي على الشافية: فكل ما جاء على مفعِل بكسر العين مما مضارعه يفعَل بالضم فهو شاذ من وجه,, كذا مفعَلة بالتاء مع فتح العين، وكذا مِفعل بكسر الميم وفتح العين، ومفعِلة كالمظنة أشذ، ومفعُلة بضم العين كالمقبرة أشذه؛ إذ قياس الموضع: إما فتح العين، أو كسرها,, وكذا كل ما جاء من يفعِل المكسور العين على مَفعَل بالفتح شاذ من وجه، وكذا مفعِلة بالتاء مع كسر العين، ومفعَلة بفتحها أشذ,*
*لكن كل ما ثبت اختصاصه ببعض الأشياء دون بعض، وخروجه عن طريق الفعل: فهو العذر في خروجه عن القياس كما ذكرنا,*
*وقد صاغوا من الثلاثي اللفظ أو الأصل على وزن مَفعَلة للدلالة على كثرة الشيء الجامد بالمكان كقولهم: أرض مأسدة,, أي كثيرة الأسود، ومسبعة,, أي كثيرة السباع، ومذأبة,, أي كثيرة الذئاب,, جاء في شرح الرضي على الشافية:واعلم ان الشيء اذاكثر بالمكان، وكان اسمه جامدا: فالباب فيه مفعلة بفتح العين ، وهو ليس بقياس,, والمفعلة تدل ايضا على سبب كثرة الشيء كقولهم: الولد مجبنة مبخلة محزنة,, أي سبب لكثرة الجبن والبخل والحزن,, جاء في حاشية الصبان: وقد صاغوا مفعلة من الثلاثي اللفظ أو الأصل لسبب كثرة مسماه، أو محلها,, مثالها لسبب الكثرة: الولدمجبنة مبخلة,, أي سبب لكثرة الجبن عن الحرب وكثرة البخل,, ولمحل الكثرة مأسدة ومسبعة ومقثأة ومفعاة,, أي محل لكثرة الأسد والسبع والقثاء والأفعى 8,*
*وقال الشيخ احمدالحملاوي: ومن هذا يعلم ان صيغة الزمان والمكان والمصدر الميمي واحدة في غير الثلاثي، وكذا في بعض أوزان الثلاثي، والتمييز بينهما بالقرائن، فإن لم توجد قرينة فهو صالح للزمان والمكان والمصدر,*
*وكثيرا ما يصاغ من الاسم الجامد اسم مكان على وزن مفعلة بفتح فسكون ففتح، للدلالة على كثرة ذلك الشيء في ذلك المكان كمأسدة ومسبعة ومبطخة ومقثأة,, من الأسد والسبع والبطيخ والقثاء,, وقد سمعت الفاظ بالكسر وقياسها الفتح كالمسجد للمكان الذي بني للعبادة وان لم يسجد فيه، والمطلع والمسكن والمنسك والمنبت والمرفق والمسقط والمفرق والمحشر والمجزر والمظنة والمشرق والمغرب,, وسمع الفتح في بعضها,, قالوا: مسكن ومنسك ومفرق ومطلع,, وقد جاء من المفتوح العين المجمع بالكسر,*
*قالوا: والفتح في كلها جائز وان لم يسمع,, قال أستاذنا المرحوم الشيخ حسين المرصفي في الوسيلة: هذا اذا لم يكن اسم المكان مضبوطا,, وإلا صح الفتح كقولك، اسجد مسجد زيد تعد عليك بركته بفتح الجيم,, أي في الموضع الذي سجد فيه، وقال سيبويه: وأما موضع السجود فالمسجد بالفتح لا غيرأه,, فكأنه أوجب الفتح فيه 9,*
*قال أبوعبدالرحمن: الوقفة الرابعة في سياق كلامي عن معاني الأدب مادة وصيغة قبل مصطلحاته: أن الأصل في المفعلة- بفتح العين- الظرف من اسم المكان والزمان,, وليس ذلك لمطلق اسم الظرف، بل لاسم لظرف بالنظر الى كثرة المظروف فيه، فاسم الظرف دلالة المفعل، والكثرة دلالة التاء، ثم تأتي معان للصيغة مجازية,*
*الوقفة الخامسة: تأتي المفعلة مجازا لسبب الحدث، وهي وصف، ووجه ارتباط المجاز بالحقيقة ان الموصوف مكان للسبب؛ فترك العشاء موصوف، والمهرمة وصف,, والموصوف سبب للوصف؛ فكأن ترك العشاء وهو الموصوف مكان للمهرمة؛ لأن المهرمة آتية منه؛ إذ هو سببها؛ فنزّل السبب منزلة المكان؛ فجاءت صيغة المفعلة,, ومثله الولد مبخلة؛ فكأنه مكان لها؛ لأنه سبب,, وليس هو سبب لمجرد الحدث؛ بل لكثرته بدلالة التاء,*
*الوقفة السادسة: ما ذكره الدكتور فاضل السامرائي في سياقه من المقبرة والمزرعة,, إلخ: لا يخرج عن الأصل الذي ذكرته في الوقفة الرابعة، فالمقبرة اسم لمكان يكثر فيه القبر، والمزرعة اسم لمكان يكثر فيه الزرع,*
*الوقفة السابعة: من الخطأ المحض، والدعوى المجردة قول الدكتور فاضل: فالمقبرة مكان مخصوص، وليست اسما لكل مكان يقبر فيه؛ إذ لا يقال لمدفن شخص واحد: مقبرة,, ولو أريد ذلك لقيل: مقبر ,*
*قال أبوعبدالرحمن: مالم يقبر فيه، أو يعد لجملة من القبور: لا يسمى في لغة العرب مقبرة,, إذن كيف يصح قول الدكتور: ليست اسما لكل مكان يقبر فيه؟!,*
*وأما أنه لا يسمى مدفن الرجل الواحد مقبرة: فكلام صحيح؛ لأن المراعى في المقبرة كثرة المظروف بدلالة التاء,*
*الوقفة الثامنة: إذا أعدت الأرض مقابر ولم يقبر فيها أحد بعد، أو قبر فيها واحد فحسب: فهي مقبرة باعتبار ما سيكون، وذلك هو المجاز الأدبي,*
*الوقفة التاسعة: ان المفعلة تأتي مجازا اسما للمظروف كالمسربة اسم لشعر الصدر المنقاد المتسرب، ووجه المجازتسمية الحال باسم المحل,, وقد يكون الشعر نفسه هو مكان التسرب والامتداد، فتكون المسربة بمعنى اسم الفاعل مجازا,, أطلقت المسربة وهي اسم للشعر مكان التسرب بمعنى الفاعل؛ لأن هذا المكان يتسرب,*
*الوقفة العاشرة: انه مضى قول الفارابي: الهاء تدخل في بعض هذه الأبنية التي في أوائلها ميم على السماع من غير ان تبنى على فعل ,*
*قال أبوعبدالرحمن: دل السماع الكثير، والاستقراء ان التاء في المفعلة أفادت الكثرة، فصح ان الكثرة جزء من مدلول المفعلة، فوجب ان يحول الى هذه الصيغة الدالة على اسمية الظرف وكثرة المظروف كل مادة أريد بها هذا المعنى؛ فنقول للأرض مسجدة إذا كثر السجود بها- وان لم يوجد في المعجم صيغة مسجدة-، ويكون ذلك من صميم لغة العرب، ويكون في اليقين أنها مما استعمل ولم ينقل؛ لأن لغة العرب لا يحيط بها إلا نبي كما قال الشافعي رحمه الله؛ وذلك ان الصيغ منقولة عن العرب، والتحويل الى الصيغ سنة عربية مأذون بها اذا لم يمنع مانع صرفي، وكان معنى الصيغة مرادا,*
*الحواشي:*
*1 ديوان الأدب 3/225,*
*2 المصدر السابق 3/349,*
*3 المصدر السابق 3/350,*
*4 المصدر السابق 4/34,*
*5 المصدر السابق 4/168,*
*6 معاني الأبنية في العربية ص39 عن التطور النحوي ص68، وشرح الرضي لشافية ابن الحاجب 1/162,*
*7 معاني الأبنية ص41,*
*8 المصدر السابق ص43-45 عن شرح الرضي 1/184- 185 و188، والكتاب لسيبويه 2/248-249، والقاموس المحيط مادة شرب ، والتسهيل ص209، وشرح الصبان 2/312,*
*9 شذا العرف في فن الصرف ص59,,*

----------


## عبدالله عبدالاحد

السلام عليكم
 هلا تفضل من لديه كتاب معانى الابنية للسامرائى باضافته الى المكتبة 
وجزاه الله خيرا

----------


## رضا العربي

السلام عليكم
شكر الله لك أخي أبا عادل وبارك فيك وجزاك خيرا عميما
أظن صحة الشطر الأول من توقيعك:
كتبت وقد أيقنت يوم كتابـي : _________ كتابتي
دمتم بفضل الله ونعمته

----------

